# So much to do, so little time!



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

My goodness! It is almost September and I have a TON of crap to do before the season starts. Lets see..

Things to do:

1. Prep and plant 3 turnips plots
2. Finalize stand locations
3. Hang 12 treestands/ 3 ground blinds/ 1 shooting house...
4. Cut shooting lanes
5. Mow clover plot
6. Sight in bow w/broadheads
7. Wash/Pack hunting clothes

Things to buy:

1. New Harness
2. New early season boots
3. New lightweight camos
4. New Yamaha Rhino...ok that might be able to wait! 

Woking overtime every week so I am slowing running out of time. Been to hot to plant so I cannot get my plots in! I like to have my stands up a month or longer before season, but this year I might not make that goal! 

Where does the time go?????


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I hear you! I have 15 stands to move or inspect. 2 Food plots...And so much more.
Get some of those hunting buddies to help!


----------

